
What Is Bubble and Why It Can’t Substitute Custom Software? - GhostKnight
https://gbksoft.com/blog/bubble/
======
minxomat
This is literal, low effort advertising.

~~~
GhostKnight
so what? any feedback or engagement is valuable

even yours made me feel better

